# Can I register ADGA AND AGS?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I am working on having all of my goats registered through NDGA,ADGA, and AGS. I have a few more to get done and I was just told that you have to send the original AGS cert to ADGA along with a request for transfer. If I send my original cert then I wont have anything to prove AGS. Can they not be registered in both? If I have to choose which is better? I had wanted to do milk testing this year but it sounded like we had to have everyone in ADGA.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, if you have an AGS registered goat, it can also be registered with ADGA. The original cert. goes to ADGA, but they should send it back to you once they get your paperwork done. Include a note saying you want the AGS registration back. If you wanted to go with only one of those two registries, go with ADGA. But you can do both if you want.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I too had come across this, and haven't done it yet due to funds; however, it was my understanding that you do send the original BUT they send it back to you.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you ladies. ADGA is super fast at answering emails and they just confirmed what you all just said. Thats great news! Thank you!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

If I have just an NDGA for some and AGS for others can I get the the NDGAs transferred to AGS also? I am trying to get everyone registered with triple registries - ADGA, AGS, and NDGA. This is such a confusing process but now I have them all in my name and Im just trying to get them all on the same registries. Its exhausting figuring it out! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No - NDGA can not go to AGS OR Adga.

also - make sure you make a photocopy of original before you send it - that way you have something if you need a replacement. You will also need the AGS bill of sale for the animal when you send in the registration to ADGA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

also -check your area - if you do not have a strong NDGA show circuit in your area - I would not bother spending the money on that registry - but that is just me


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Boo hiss. Thats what I was thinking after reading the membership paperwork from AGS last week. I was hoping I was not reading it correctly. That is true about the NDGA being smaller. I will have to check out our area specific and decide which.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well you can always call, or do internet research and see, MAYBE the animals in the pedigree were once AGS ... might be able to side skirt that way MAYBE


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats a good idea to look them up on the registries just in case they had been registered in the past. I probably wont do NDGA if I have to choose as they do seem smaller and I think shows will be less than AGA


----------

